

We are building a new way to cherish memories. Sign up for beta if interested. - tuhin
http://momment.com

======
swombat
I think you'll need more than "a new way to cherish memories" with no
substance whatsoever to get me to signup...

~~~
tuhin
Just updated the page based on the feedback. See if makes more sense now.
Thanks for the feedback. We had been going forward and backward on this so
this has truly helped.

~~~
tomjen3
You are still not telling us what you do.

Don't expand on what memories are (we know that) expand on what "a new way"
means.

~~~
prodigal_erik
They don't do anything, yet. They are angling for uncompensated market
research, but the submission had little content and so isn't earning attention
from HN.

~~~
tuhin
At least care to dig around before making such a sweeping statement.

-This was not uncompensated market research statement. -We are 30 days away from first wave of access invites. -We don't do nothing.

PS: I just went through your comments and it made me realise why you would
make such a statement.

~~~
prodigal_erik
I'm sorry. In <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2881127> you advocated
measuring interest (probably the most important part of market research)
before building anything, and to all appearances you aren't currently offering
any services at <http://momment.com/>, so I assumed you actually had not built
anything. What has your team done, and can we see it?

------
toddmorey
I don't think this is a bad concept, but what are the ethics of harvesting the
HN community for early signups? Better, I think, would have been to write a
technical article with some value to the community and offer early access
signups at the end. The way it's been submitted you pretty much spammed us...
a trend that I hope doesn't gain more traction.

~~~
tuhin
Well someone thought it good enough to upvote and make it land on front page.
That is the best thing about HN, if people do not like your link it just dies
down and you cannot share it again.

------
glimcat
Misspelled word as name is a turn-off.

Also, the tag line being all the info available, it makes me think that it's a
photo sharing site, or a blogging site, or a photo blogging site, or something
like that. There are plenty of those already. If you really are doing
something noteworthy, you need to communicate it more effectively.

~~~
jamesteow
I assume you don't use Googol.

~~~
ktsmith
Some misspellings are better than others. Google and Googol work together
phonetically. Momment and moment don't.

~~~
tuhin
How do you read momment? I read it the same way as moment. Do you read it like
mom-ment?

~~~
ktsmith
There are two m's so of course I read it like mom ment

------
martey
I might be in the minority, but describing the site as "a new way to cherish
memories" does not really entice me to sign up. Visiting the Twitter account
led me to <http://betali.st/startups/momment> , which sounds more interesting.

~~~
petervandijck
Yea, cherishing memories sounds like it's for old people, really. No?

~~~
tuhin
Actually we had put up the entire description there but thought it was giving
too much away. Do you guys think giving more details would make you sign up
all the more?

~~~
omaranto
"Giving too much away"? That makes no sense, do you regularly sign up for
stuff you have no idea what it's for?

------
lawlit
So you don't even have time to write your own launch page ?

~~~
tuhin
Where did that come from?

We are going ahead with "momment" as our brand name due to lack of a better
domain available that gives the same feeling when you read it or hear it.

So it is not a spelling mistake "technically".

------
gautaml
Why can't sites just go live?

I'm sick of seeing these marketing stunts with new startups wanting you to get
on the list just to lure you in.

If I'm going to sign up for anything it better be ready to go and use.

Fuck it, just do it live.

/saturday-morning-rant

~~~
tuhin
Because you need to have that sign up page there before you literally write
your first line of code. If you went live today you would be spending hours on
an idea you don't even know people want.

Putting up a simple page like this takes half a day and you can get to know if
people are interested in your world changing idea.

As an entrepreneur don't you want to know that? I do.

~~~
gautaml
Wait that's absurd.

So as an entrepreneur your idea is you want to go around asking people if
they'd be interested in an idea before you decide to invest time into it?

So what happens if your idea is (at least to you) pretty brilliant yet you
don't get feedback. Will you drop the idea and move onto the next thing?

So with this logic I assume you have least a half dozen "idea" sites like this
and whichever gets the most feedback, that's the one you will invest your time
in?

Sigh.

Edit: So I just realized I started pretty much every sentence with "So"

~~~
tuhin
No.

But it helps if people show interest. It is one of the many directional metric
that you can use to gauge to understand what of your 10 ideas you have every
week should you invest more time in.

And no, it does not mean you have a sign up page for 10 of them. :) Highly
recommend Eric Ries' Lean Startup Video/Book.

------
gautaml
So as to not come off as a total douchebag from my previous comments, I will
commend you on doing what it takes to get noticed.

I am in the same boat (as you) and I can understand it's hard to get people to
notice you especially if you have no backing/funding/whatever. I'm flying solo
so it's especially hard for me.

However, if you want us to give you something, you have to give us something.
:)

I'm not going to sign up, but I will keep an eye out for your announcement
when it does go live! :)

Good luck.

